# [SOLVED] Linux to Linux Networking

## jamesshuang

Hello everyone,

I recently install linux on BOTH my computers, and I have some questions about linux to linux networking. Previously, I've been networking a lot with samba and cups, because one laptop was linux, and the other was windows, so I'm very well versed in Samba networking. However, now that I've installed linux on my other laptop, I have no where to start.

First, I want to be able to share files- samba was painfully slow, so I'd rather not use it. I've heard of nfs- how do I use it? I also want to share a printer without going through samba- is there any way to make a direct cups to cups connection?

Thank you!Last edited by jamesshuang on Thu Nov 04, 2004 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jamesshuang

I guess I should RTFM some more  :Razz:  or at least scroll down some! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240854

Still doesn't answer my cups problem though... Is there any way to print from one linux machine to another without samba?

----------

## tuxmin

Of course.

Edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf on your machine with the printer so that connections from the other machine are allowed.

Then, on the other machine, tell cups to use the first one as print server... that's it...

----------

## ARC2300

 *jamesshuang wrote:*   

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently install linux on BOTH my computers, and I have some questions about linux to linux networking. Previously, I've been networking a lot with samba and cups, because one laptop was linux, and the other was windows, so I'm very well versed in Samba networking. However, now that I've installed linux on my other laptop, I have no where to start.
> 
> First, I want to be able to share files- samba was painfully slow, so I'd rather not use it. I've heard of nfs- how do I use it? I also want to share a printer without going through samba- is there any way to make a direct cups to cups connection?
> ...

 

NFS is a breeze to set up, and it is extremely fast as well.  It's actually topped out my network when transferring large files, so that makes me happy.

----------

## jamesshuang

[quote="tuxmin"]Of course.

Edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf on your machine with the printer so that connections from the other machine are allowed.

Then, on the other machine, tell cups to use the first one as print server... that's it...[/quote]

Any specifics, RTFM sites, or anything like that? It sounds simple, I just don't know how to do that =p

----------

## markkuk

CUPS has on-line documentation which should be available as http://127.0.0.1:631/documentation.html on a machine running CUPS, but if that doesn't work for some reason the same manuals are available here: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php

----------

## Raniz

First, install nfs

```
emerge nfs-utils
```

then:

```
man exports
```

When you've got your exports set up properly start the nfs-deamon with:

```
/etc/init.d/nfs start
```

Then you mount the remote share with:

```
mount Host:/path/to/share /path/to/mountpoint
```

And there you go, not too hard was it  :Smile: 

Remember, whenever you change something in your exports, you must restart nfs with:

```
/etc/init.d/nfs restart
```

Else the changes won't apply.

----------

## jamesshuang

Thanks for the NFS tips! I'll get that working when I have time...

On the other hand, I spent this morning fiddling with cups, and ipp doesn't want to cooperate. I type ipp://192.168.1.29:631/printers/HP for the printer on the server. I can add the printer, but any attempts to print to it yields a funny error, Print file was not accepted (client-error-bad-request)!

The logs on the server machine says, File not found?!? which is a really strange error, google isn't turning up anything. I followed all the permission setting and everything, I don't know why it doesn't work. Any ideas?

----------

## pinr

 *jamesshuang wrote:*   

>  I type ipp://192.168.1.29:631/printers/HP for the printer on the server. I can add the printer, but any attempts to print to it yields a funny error, Print file was not accepted (client-error-bad-request)!
> 
> 

 

I set this up sometime on my two machines and I can't remember exactly what I did now but make sure you do not use a driver on the client machine.  The client should send the file to the server as raw data otherwise you will get errors as the server will try to format the file a second time.

----------

## jamesshuang

That was it... Set the server to use a print driver, and set the client to use a raw queue. Thanks for your help!

----------

## guldan

getting the following error on the client (gentoo 2.6.9-r1, NFSv3 and NFSv4 client support):

nfs warning: mount older than kernel

portmap: server localhost not responding, time out

RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

portmap: server localhost not responding, time out

RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

lockd_up: makesock failed error=-5

nfs: server 192.168.1.150 not responding, still trying

The shell where I start the mount then hangs (can't stop it with ctrl + c)

a 

```
ps aux ¦ grep portmap
```

 shows root 9553 0.0 0.0 1408 456/pts/1 S+ 23:18 0:00 grep portmap on the client and rpc 3587 0.0 0.1 1544 624 ? Ss 23:02 0:00 /sbin/portmap

root 3693 0.0 0.0 1408 452/pts/1 S+ 23:20 0:00 grep portmap on the server (kernel from kernel.org 2.6.9-rc1-bk16, Nfsv3 server support and NFS over TCP support, NFSv3 client support).

On the server I see that the nfs server (etc/init.d/nfs start) starts fine (apart from a unspecified 'syn') and in the user log I see that the client tried to connect. Looks like no error.

/etc/exports:

/home 192.168.1.40(ro,no_root_squas)

The mount command I use on the client:

```
mount 192.168.1.150:/home/ /mnt/router
```

No firewall on both of the client & server, and no hosts.allow or hosts.deny on any of the machine (=> so all connections should be allowed ?)

Anyone an idea ? Many thanx !

----------

